# Which Wheels?



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Im trying to decide which rims to get for my Brute. Im stuck between the ITP 212 in machined, the ITP 312, and the Motosport Alloy Torks. Does anybody have any pics of there dark green Brute with any of these wheels?


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

what color is your brute?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

go with the 312 on that bike the torks dont look bad if you like those wheels but im not a fan of those wheels and personally think all black 212 would look best on a dark green brute


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

ohh missed that part didnt see the dark green color... go with the all back 212 those are sick., thats my next investment


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

312's


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Have a look at douglas wheels. The rattlesnakes have a solid center cap. I is machined in to the wheel. Way strong and the finish really holds up to the abuse of mudding.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Anyone have any pictures? I was thinking about the black 212s but kinda wanting a little more flash and not so much black, I think from a distance they look stock


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Here are a set of Douglas RattleSnakes 14" with 31's.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

msa diesels


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

The diesels do look good but they wont work for me, Ive got a new set of Mudbugs waiting for some rims so I need 12"s. I think Im pretty much sold on one of the 3 above Im just looking for some good reference pics of them on a dark green wheeler to make the final decision.


----------



## TC Powersports (Jan 22, 2010)

jmeier1981 said:


> The diesels do look good but they wont work for me, Ive got a new set of Mudbugs waiting for some rims so I need 12"s. I think Im pretty much sold on one of the 3 above Im just looking for some good reference pics of them on a dark green wheeler to make the final decision.


Give me a shot at selling you which ever set you decide to go with. Surely we can save you some money. Thanks.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow I just looked through the 1st 50pages of the Kawi picture thread and havent found a single dark green brute running any of these wheels....after my eyes get a little break Ill check the rest of them


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

SS108 machined just a thought!


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Its dirty here and cleans up to look a lot better but here is the 312's on a dark green.


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

312s


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I think these look good on the dark green too. This is my old tire wheel combo (SS112)


----------



## bruteboy (Jan 11, 2010)

212s look good with any color


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

If you want a two-tone I think the 312's look good on the dark green, another good looking two-tone that hasn't been mentioned yet is the STI Slashers like Polaris 425 has.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

There's some new-ish ones out by MSA that would look good on green!


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Are you talking about the m12 diesels? I'd love to get a set of those myself.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I want some Red Platoon wheels next. I think MSA makes them. I have seen them on a few black brutes and they look awesome. When I finally get a lift I am coating it red and my new graffics that are on the way now are red. I will surprise everyone with the graffics once I get them installed. Phree knows what I am doing and Donna knows.


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience with the maxxis lites 8 spoke wheels? I've got the opportunity for a deal on them with 29.5 laws. I liked the ITP 212s and 312s in black, but these maxxis look good, and they are available locally.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

These are what i want, the ones on the left. MSA makes them also. There are too many good looking rims out there now!


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I like those too. They look like stock wheels on a BMW or something.


----------



## JGBigBear (Dec 8, 2009)

some ss212's on a green big bear..not a brute but give u an idea


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

zacksbf said:


> I want some Red Platoon wheels next. I think MSA makes them. I have seen them on a few black brutes and they look awesome. When I finally get a lift I am coating it red and my new graffics that are on the way now are red. I will surprise everyone with the graffics once I get them installed. Phree knows what I am doing and Donna knows.


Didn't Driller have these on his black brute. Before it went turtle in the serpent pit that is. Walker do you know?


----------



## TC Powersports (Jan 22, 2010)

derk said:


> These are what i want, the ones on the left. MSA makes them also. There are too many good looking rims out there now!


Let me know when your ready for them to arrive at your door step. We sell them for $109.00 each. 
I have these exact wheels on my Polaris Ranger with 33" Super Swamper Boggers.

Jeremy


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll let you know when i'm ready Jeremy. I think they'd compliment my 32s very nicely :rockn:. Thanks!


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

RDWD said:


> Didn't Driller have these on his black brute. Before it went turtle in the serpent pit that is. Walker do you know?


Yes he did!!
His bike looked sweet! Mine is not black with red racks and stuff but I think once I throw a red powdercoated lift under it and those wheels and decals on it the brute will come together nice.


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

Im runnin ITP 27" mudlites sittin on 14" ITP rims


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

Someone told me with the black rims sometimes the paint will scratch off, any truth to this? I cant decide if I want the black or machined ss108's.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Have you considered STI Slasher B6s?


----------



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

2010 Brute 14" 312's on dark green


----------



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

12" on my old Foreman


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

diggin up an OLD thread arent we?


----------

